# How do you know a trainer is good?



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I've had some nasty expierences with bad trainers, so you definitely want to keep an out for some key warnings. 

Here are a few things to look for,

*Good trainer: *

*clean barn
*well cared for horses
*patient
*knowledgeable 
*Encouraging, but not coddling when instructing. You want someone who will help you improve, not say you're perfect, or make you feel worthless.
*safe environment 
*others seem happy with them

*Bad trainer: *

*dirty barn
*dangerous environment 
*puts you down, or screams and rants often. Or they coddle you and treat you like a complete baby.
*horses that don't look health or well cared for
*horse seemed frightened of the trainer
*Has the 'I'm right because I said so, I don't need a reason' attitude. 
*others don't seem happy, or seem afraid of the trainer


Also you have to see how you get along with the trainer, and if the two of you click. I had one trainer who was abusive to horses and students, and I got trapped with her for 1 year under unfortunate circumstances. Then I was with a trainer who knew his stuff, but he was so aggrogant, and never had*anything* nice to say. Or if he did it was followed by a big, _but._ I got sick of being torn apart no matter how hard I tried so I went to a new trainer. She's been fantastic! She helped me retrain my horse, and has taught me so much. She got my horse and I jumping up to around 4', when before I couldn't get around a 2'6" class without getting bucked off. It all depends on how you feel about the trainer. Just be honest with yourself. 

As for the one you emailed, she looks pretty good! You can't tell for sure what she's like by a website, but the horses in the pictures look good, and the riders seem happy and look like she's done a good job with them. Nothing stands out as glaringly wrong. Definitely see how it goes and then go from there.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Hunter  great advice! She has videos of a couple of competitions she's been in at the bottom of the home page. I can't tell if she's a good rider or not though. 

And those experiences sound TERRIBLE! Right now I'm not too sure about a particular barn. They clean a lot but theres tons of flies but i guess thats normal for a place that hold over 30 different horses and animals. Plus they have like 5 dogs that are loose on the property and the other day when I was watching a lesson the dog ran after the horse ad jumped up at it's face. Luckily the horse didn't budge but I'm sure he was a little bit tense and nervous. Trainers ignore me at the moment but I guess only time will tell. I researched online for Saskia and found her. I hope that she falls under the good trainer category! I will just have to find out later.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

To add to the advise, you need to know what discipline you want to train for so that you get a trainer that will focus on it. If you want to ride Western Pleasure, reining, cutting, jumping, dressage, or simply trail ride, then each trainer will have different approaches.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Well I am thinking about eventing. But I'm like GREEN. Not even broke green. I'm a complete newbie. So I don't know what I want, since I haven't actually tried anything yet. 
If I wanted to find a trainer to focus on eventing, I wouldn't be able to find it in Miami. I've checked already.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have 2 things I judge the trainer on:

1) I and my horse are both progressing (and yes, with the good trainer you _*will *_noticeably progress  )

2) Trainer doesn't use any gadgets on horse just to fix an issue (especially if the rider is not experienced)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, yes, Hunter put it nicely too. However I went to couple trainers with all "good barn" features (plus recommendations) and we didn't progress a bit with my horse. So you really want to find the one, which will work for you! (and not always in fancy barn :wink: )


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You have to remember what works for someone else might not work for you.

Just because Suzy said a certain barn is perfect for her, do not feel bad if you go there and that barn does not feel like the right fit for you.


Now to contradict that, when totally novice and just starting out, start your search for a barn by asking around and listening to what people say AND to what people do not say. 
People are far less likely to say 'do not go to that barn, it sucks' than they are to hum and haw and avoid the subject.


----------



## olympustraining (May 5, 2011)

I agree about the health and life of the horses, but just because someone has a fancy schmancy barn doesn't mean they are the best trainer. Look at a barn from the horses perspective, do they have a clean stall, access to water and good quality food? They could care less about the bells & whistles lol

Also a good trainer will know other techniques even if (s)he chooses not to use them. There are a lot of ways to do things, so if you explain how you did things in the past that are differently, the trainer can explain why that is ineffective and instead to use their way and SHOW you the difference so you can see. Rather than just saying I'm right they are wrong.


----------



## stephnello (Mar 31, 2011)

I would add that a good trainer doesn't make you fight against your horse... I got one once, nope, twice, and though we sure made progress (we managed to canter about properly, which was hard since he is a trotter and I am not a very good rider) on some points, but everything was made by pushing-pulling, my horse was nervous and ifghting to avoid my hands and legs, he tried to run away from me when I went to take him out of his field or stall, he looked awfully apprehensive when he saw the saddle... And in the second lesson he broke his bit. I swear he did it... Because the man was saying to pull pull pull and the horse just couldn't bear it anymore, he broke it in the middle of a gallop. Fortunately he is really mild and sweet, and I only had to seat deeply in my saddle, relax and say "aaooo" and he broke to a walk. The guy said "oh my, the lesson's over I guess", so I guessed, and he said I should buy a tougher bit because mine was for the babies and my horse was no baby any more and it wa shigh time that he worked seriously (mine was in a kind of soft plastic and I didn't have any other... so I bought another one, the same but in stainless metal. I didn't use it often though), I never got any lesson with that man any more, I stopped riding like he claimed I had to, and thought about simple exercises to get my horse balanced, calm and energetic without having to fight. I even ended up riding bitless because he is more comfortable and I am far more focused and efficient without a bit. 

I had other trainers though and they were just fantastic: they respected my point of view, we could talk, they took the time to explain everything, they first let you know the attitude they'd like to see, then let you try and do it on your own and just watch you, and they guide you towards the best way to help your horse do the exercise. I really appreciated because each step forward was made in a positive way, and the horse was taught to do things, not forced to, anyway my horse was happy to go to these lessons while he was really unhappy to go with the first man. SO I draw my lesson from that, a good trainer should also consider that he is training a couple, a pair, a team, and should not think that having one fighting vs the other will help...


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Moonstruck said:


> Well I am thinking about eventing. But I'm like GREEN. Not even broke green. I'm a complete newbie. So I don't know what I want, since I haven't actually tried anything yet.
> If I wanted to find a trainer to focus on eventing, I wouldn't be able to find it in Miami. I've checked already.


If you want to get into Eventing - please look for a Coach who Rides the sport, Trains in the sport, Competes in the sport and is up to their ears in the sport. As David O'Connor and Jim Wofford say - "If your Coach doesn't **** on the pot, they need to get off the toilet" where this sport is applicable.

It is a dangerous sport, and you need a Coach who is very well rounded and involved, so that they can give you the best that they can. A Coach who not only mentally prepares you and your horse, but physically as well. 

The Eventers I work with range from 3* to 4*, who they themselves take lessons. Every winter, they haul over to the O'Connors farm or the Davidson's farm to train. So the point is, regardless of the level they compete at, a good coach should still continue to educate themselves. So that when they are working with their students, they have a broad spectrum of approaches that will work for their broad spectrum of students and horses. 

A good Eventing Coach doesn't push you beyond your limitations. They work with you slowly and surely to build your confidence, and your horses. They don't push you to go up in levels, nor do they discourage either. What I love about the one 3* Eventer I ride with, is that she's honest. If she doesn't think you are capeable of doing something, she's going to tell you. If she thinks you are in over your head, she'll blatently tell you. If she thinks you are in the wrong discipline, she'll tell you.

This isn't a sport to "****" around with - from BN to 4*. A good coach will teach you respect for the sport as well. 

Other aspects, have already been mentioned


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

A good trainer is what I see in my old trainer that I rode under for 16 years and still call up for advice sometimes.

They are patient yet firm, Don't give praise when not deserved so you know if you did really good cause they praise you for it, happy healthy horses, people in the stable are generally friendly, don't make you use gadgets, have horses for proper riding level you are at, good standing with surrounding horse community, caters to each individual riders needs, mixes up group and private lessons, makes sure rider knows how to do one thing before moving onto the next step (i.e. not having rider who can't control walk properly before going onto trot or even worse canter), has ability to teach wide range of ages from children to adults, barn has a general relaxed type atmosphere and isn't too stuffy, trainer who will teach you more than just riding if you show interest (mine taught me how to do general care for a horse, first aid, feeding, etc.), offers a little extra riding time if wanted past your designated lesson. A great trainer builds a relationship. They take the time to eplain to you how to do things, and if you don't understand try to show you (mine sits on a barrell now cause she can't ride anymore, and if requires to ride to show she has a very experienced rider show the student what she means and explains as the rider is demonstrating).

The barn I rode at was not the fanciest of places. It had cobwebs, dirt in the aisle, but all the horses were very happy and healthy and it was a safe place to be. It was a relaxed atmosphere where you could hang out and learn other things if you wanted to like how to feed horses properly, how to clean stalls, and in her free time she would teach how to do general emergency first aid. She allowed me to come on my lesson day early and help out with barn chores to work off my lessons since I couldn't afford them. During the summers after was an accomplished rider she would allow several of us to go out and spend them there and exercise the horses, help out, and have fun. People who were at her place stay with her for years on end because she is so good. She is very respected in the community in that state and surroundign states. She wasn't very expensive being only $20 an hour for a private/group lesson. And often times the lesson would go longer than that cause she would allow for extra ride time to have a little free fun time. She would teach things that many trainers I have found don't teach but I find it now many times again and again very thankful that she did teach, such as riding with only one stirrup. Might sound easy but it isn't, it trully tests how good your balance is. And I have had times that I have had a stirrup break off of my saddle, or while riding will lose one stirrup even in a show once and I still was able to keep goign as if nothing had happened. She teaches how to listen to your horse and pay very close attention to what your body is telling your horse. She even bought me my first horse for $1200 and allowed me to pay her 100 monthly till all paid off, cause she knew I loved this horse but couldn't afford that much at one time. She would call me up since she couldn't ride anymore due to an injury whenever she got in a new lesson horse prospect to test out for her and she would ask my judgement on whether I thought it would fit in the program or not and if so at what level.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

I would love to find a trainer for eventing but unfortunately there are none in Miami at all. Before I go on, what is the difference between XC and eventing? I know that dressage is one of the aspects needed to know so would it be wise to learn dressage? Or are the standards totally different? 

The barn I go to has a couple of skinny horses, and cribbers. Some are big and beautiful and laid back. Some are kinda pushy. I watch the lessons being done and they don't seem too bad but I don't hear many suggestions just direction.. 

Is it harmful to learn different disciplines?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I think it is never harmful to learn more than one discipline.

I also think that dressage is a great place to start. It will help you no matter where you end up.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

So even though hunter jumper is similar to show jumping it can still be helpful? Eventing is diff though because there's a lot of diff obstacles to get used to and bodies of water than just poles, so it wouldn't be helpful to just learn jumping right?

I always thought dressage would be interesting to learn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Hunter is very different than jumpers/show jumping.

Basics are basics though. For everything you do you will need a good base. 

Even if you switch to Western pleasure or barrel racing, you will still be able to use a good base.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah I know Show Jumping is against time and HJ is more controlled. I just mean the jumping part of it but no I suppose it wouldn't be the same..

Although I'd love to learn how to jump over obstacles, since it's not particularly available at the standards that I wish to learn, I should learn one of the disciplines needed for XC.. yeah?


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Take someone who knows what they are doing to watch as well.. I like what hunter said - good advice

A trainer should be someone you trust - and will do what they say as you know they wont put you wrong... I had a trainer for a couple of years who I changed as although she was a great trainer and I respected her as a rider - I couldnt approach her or talk to her... Im much happier with who IM using now...


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

I also love a trainer who will get on your horse (Not everyone like this)


----------



## olympustraining (May 5, 2011)

In terms of jumping the obstacles - no one is going to put you out on the field to jump cross country jumps until you can learn the basics in the ring and deal with a course and all kind of situations/fences. It'll probably be awhile before you are out there if the trainer is any good and doing it right.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't plan on doing eventing if it isn't available in my area...

It seems that the only discipline that is available in my area is HJ. Which isn't a problem, because I'm open to learning it.. 

But I am still looking for the right trainer. Saskia hasn't responded just yet so I will give it until Monday then I will call her. Also there is another place that I am going to on Sunday, called A-1 Equestrian. It's actually right behind Alstad Arabian (one of the barns I volunteer at) and apparently they do western and English pleasure. This way I can get a feel for both before I jump at a discipline that I possibly will not enjoy.


----------

